# Homelessness thread



## Crichax (Aug 8, 2019)

What's the best way to stop homelessness? I have no idea how to contribute to ending it in ways that people haven't already been trying.

And in theory, what would happen if Google and other big companies started to give millions of dollars to this concentrated effort instead of making the rich richer? Would the situation change in any notable way?


----------



## break these cuffs (Aug 8, 2019)

They should give every homeless person shitty tattoos, a stinkditch, a bike, and an internet connection.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 8, 2019)

I wish i had an easy answer but if there was one it would be in use. A lot of homeless are mentally ill and in need of care they certainly can't afford. Others have serious addiction issues. Often these problems are mashed together.


----------



## oldTireWater (Aug 8, 2019)

No amount of money or good will can eliminate homelessness. There are folks who are down on their luck, and might be able to get their shit straight if they had a place to keep their shit without worry, and a shower, but they're a minority. Most of the people on the streets are a) kinda normal, but really don't like people or being part of society, b) too crazy to get right, or c) would rather party (alcohol or drugs) than have a place to stay. 

I have lost all sympathy for bums. I just don't give a shit about them anymore. I hope they and their shitty camps wash away in the storm drains. Don't encourage them.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 8, 2019)

Auschwitz


----------



## Scotsman (Aug 8, 2019)

Homelessness is never going to completely end. Some people are just too mental and too far gone to be in any other situation, and even when they are given as much help as possible, they end up right back on the streets. Some even prefer living that way.

You can decrease the number vastly (which I hope happens), but there's always going to be that bare minimum who just can't be helped, or who outright refuse it.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 8, 2019)

I've always thought we should have labor camps.  They'd basically be like the older army barracks, and you'd get three hots, and a cot with some pay, but would have to do stuff like cleaning up the streets during the day.  That would kill two birds with one stone.  People that couldn't do physical labor would take care of desk work, and the like.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 8, 2019)

Cut anybody who won't submit to a drug test off of any form of social assistance and make it a crime to loiter or set up an encampment if you're _not receiving assistance._


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 8, 2019)

In the United States? Fundamentally overhaul how DHHS handles grants for state agencies and completely reorganize funding priorities at the state and federal level. Federal money is usually only usable for the purposes of effectively warehousing the homeless (think section 8 housing.) Instead, the feds and states should spend more money on transitional housing that can serve as a hub to connect the homeless more easily with social workers, mental health professionals, or other NGOs who can help them get job training, rehab, or other social services to help break the homelessness cycle. Also, put a greater emphasis on transitional housing programs for people who are temporarily homeless to prevent them from becoming permanently homeless.

Edited for clarity


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 8, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I've always thought we should have labor camps.  They'd basically be like the older army barracks, and you'd get three hots, and a cot with some pay, but would have to do stuff like cleaning up the streets during the day.  That would kill two birds with one stone.  People that couldn't do physical labor would take care of desk work, and the like.


Something like the Works Progress Administration in the New Deal? My grandfather actually benefited greatly from the training/experience he received in one of their camps. Basically took him from doing odd jobs to telephone line work until WWII.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 8, 2019)

We'll always have homeless people. You can help the down and out ones who are looking for work and help. You can't help the large amount of ones who just want drugs and don't want help aka the ones who throw food back at you if you offer it or the ones that are known to try to take back food in places to get the money. How can you help them when they won't take it?

There was a time when I was open to help out the homeless but nowadays I can't feel bad for those ones.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 8, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> Something like the Works Progress Administration in the New Deal? My grandfather actually benefited greatly from the training/experience he received in one of their camps.


Very similar.  There would be ways to work up, or down with what I'm thinking about though.  For instance, you start out picking up trash.  Do good work?  Move on to more skilled labor, and easier/cleaner jobs with better pay.  Act like a fuck head?


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 8, 2019)

Slavery.


----------



## bev (Aug 8, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> My grandfather actually benefited greatly from the training he received in one of their camps.


Same here, but not in the U.S. My uncle gained a lot of knowledge from a program like that and now earns enough to support his wife, his kids, and his extended family.

But unfortunately, homelessness will never totally go away. Some people prefer it as they learned that they earn more panhandling than actually working. An old coworker of mine would always give a homeless person cigarettes instead of money, claiming that when she was homeless, she'd usually average out to $200 a day in the metro area. 

Other people need help that just isn't offered anymore--like mental asylums. A lot of people would prefer to fund other things with their tax money than that.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 8, 2019)

bev said:


> But unfortunately, homelessness will never totally go away. Some people prefer it as they learned that they earn more panhandling than actually working. An old coworker of mine would always give a homeless person cigarettes instead of money, claiming that when she was homeless, she'd usually average out to $200 a day in the metro area.



There was a politician in California who used to scam people by using his elderly mother by dropping her off all day in a shopping center to beg for money. Sadly this is way too common.


----------



## oldTireWater (Aug 8, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I've always thought we should have labor camps.  They'd basically be like the older army barracks, and you'd get three hots, and a cot with some pay, but would have to do stuff like cleaning up the streets during the day.  That would kill two birds with one stone.  People that couldn't do physical labor would take care of desk work, and the like.


That might help a few out, but the majority hard-corps aren't going to show if they can't drink. The place would have to be run like a serious prison.



Spoiler: Piss Money Away 



https://www.koat.com/article/should-the-city-be-forced-to-find-homeless-hotels/28609182


> *Could finding hotels for homeless help the city keep people off the streets*
> 
> *ALBUQUERQUE, N.M. —*
> Every night hundreds of people sleep on Albuquerque streets.
> ...


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 8, 2019)

We didn't have this problem when there was plenty of cheap (if unappealing) housing. Take the Hells Kitchen area of  Manhattan. Sure it could be dangerous but there was lots of cheap housing, it was right next to the Port Authority Bus Terminal, minutes away from Penn Station and if you weren't an absolute imbecile/pedo/alcoholic/drug addict you could partake in the community which consisted mostly of families/working people. I was in the area last week and now it's nothing but condos, hotels and a convention center with the odd lone apartment building holdout in the middle of a block that's a vast construction site. Where are working class people suppose to live? New Jersey? The same thing happened/is happening in Chinatown, LES, the Bowery, Harlem, Washington Heights and the outer boroughs as well. If you're an addict/crazy you are totally fucked. There were flophouses you could rent by the week all over the city that were torn down/rehabbed into housing for rich hipster trust fund brats who scream about Trump at rallies wearing $500 sneakers while taking selfies with the latest iPhone to post on their Twitter about being true socialists. No one, especially champion of the poor & disenfranchised Mayor DeBlasio is doing anything for these people.

If and when Civil War 2.0 happens I think a lot of these "socialists" are going to be shocked at how many of the people they've displaced are going to come for them but the knives will be out for Mrs. DeBlasio who pocketed over 8 million dollars meant for the treatment & support of the mentally ill in NYC.


----------



## bev (Aug 8, 2019)

oldTireWater said:


> That might help a few out, but the majority hard-corps aren't going to show if they can't drink. The place would have to be run like a serious prison.


Yeah, and then other issues would arise like: whose responsibility is it to fund the facility and who has to clean it? If the residents have to fund and care for it, how can they save up money for themselves? How can we be sure that the majority of maintenance won't fall on the few? How much money can one resident earn/save before being unqualified to reside there anymore? Can others be employed there or is it strictly for currently homeless people?


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 8, 2019)

There are three reasons. The main problem is mental illness. Treatment in America is worthless.

the second is high cost of living. As feline Suprem ist pointed out ain't any place cheap to live.

the third is time discrimination. a person with some wealth can take out a 30 years mortgage loan where someone working min wage going be stuck paying 50 dollars a night for a hotel or 25 dollars a night at some camp ground living in their car.

The less well off person only can think of today and society punishes them ruthlessly for t hat


----------



## roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 (Aug 8, 2019)

Reopen state ran insane asylums.  Make them actually help people instead of just being dumping grounds for crazies.   Give addicts a job,  instead of forcing them to get clean turn them into what's called "functioning addict" aka they're addicted to drugs but are able to hold down a job. 

Finally this would free up enough resources for the people who really just fell on hard times to get back on their feet. 


Option 2:  Buy a bunch of land in Montana and just let them run wild and free like god intended


----------



## roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 (Aug 8, 2019)

Surf and TERF said:


> TMI but I’m from a jacked up town and homeless people regularly appear at my parents’ workplace (hospital) in the middle of the night. Most have addiction and mental health issues that seem impossible to fix. The city offers both rehab and free needle dispensaries just because most people who receive treatment end up taking drugs again and the clean needles at least minimize the spread of disease.
> 
> Some have also openly admitted that they prefer living on the streets. I can’t tell if the people who say this are being honest or defensive.
> 
> ...


When I was a teenager I had a younger cousin who moved out of his moms house and became a homeless weed dealer.  He still went to school and what not.  But he preferred it to living with his mother.  He would bounce around from our house to his friends during the winter and in the summer would sleep in abandoned buildings and break into empty apartments and party.   He lived like that until he graduated, so theirs no doubt that some people prefer to live like that .  Trying to convince him to stay with us never worked, he'd stay for maybe a week and then get bored and be out on the streets again.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 8, 2019)

Feline Supremacist said:


> We didn't have this problem when there was plenty of cheap (if unappealing) housing. Take the Hells Kitchen area of  Manhattan. Sure it could be dangerous but there was lots of cheap housing, it was right next to the Port Authority Bus Terminal, minutes away from Penn Station and if you weren't an absolute imbecile/pedo/alcoholic/drug addict you could partake in the community which consisted mostly of families/working people. I was in the area last week and now it's nothing but condos, hotels and a convention center with the odd lone apartment building holdout in the middle of a block that's a vast construction site. Where are working class people suppose to live? New Jersey? The same thing happened/is happening in Chinatown, LES, the Bowery, Harlem, Washington Heights and the outer boroughs as well. If you're an addict/crazy you are totally fucked. There were flophouses you could rent by the week all over the city that were torn down/rehabbed into housing for rich hipster trust fund brats who scream about Trump at rallies wearing $500 sneakers while taking selfies with the latest iPhone to post on their Twitter about being true socialists. No one, especially champion of the poor & disenfranchised Mayor DeBlasio is doing anything for these people.
> 
> If and when Civil War 2.0 happens I think a lot of these "socialists" are going to be shocked at how many of the people they've displaced are going to come for them but the knives will be out for Mrs. DeBlasio who pocketed over 8 million dollars meant for the treatment & support of the mentally ill in NYC.



That's a California issue too. California and New York are the two most expensive states to live in, so it's not surprising. Except in the former, all the poor people have to move out in the desert, while having to drive all the way out to the city to work because guess what? There's no work in the desert.


----------



## Damn Near (Aug 8, 2019)

Feline Supremacist said:


> We didn't have this problem when there was plenty of cheap (if unappealing) housing. Take the Hells Kitchen area of  Manhattan. Sure it could be dangerous but there was lots of cheap housing, it was right next to the Port Authority Bus Terminal, minutes away from Penn Station and if you weren't an absolute imbecile/pedo/alcoholic/drug addict you could partake in the community which consisted mostly of families/working people. I was in the area last week and now it's nothing but condos, hotels and a convention center with the odd lone apartment building holdout in the middle of a block that's a vast construction site. Where are working class people suppose to live? New Jersey? The same thing happened/is happening in Chinatown, LES, the Bowery, Harlem, Washington Heights and the outer boroughs as well. If you're an addict/crazy you are totally fucked. There were flophouses you could rent by the week all over the city that were torn down/rehabbed into housing for rich hipster trust fund brats who scream about Trump at rallies wearing $500 sneakers while taking selfies with the latest iPhone to post on their Twitter about being true socialists. No one, especially champion of the poor & disenfranchised Mayor DeBlasio is doing anything for these people.
> 
> If and when Civil War 2.0 happens I think a lot of these "socialists" are going to be shocked at how many of the people they've displaced are going to come for them but the knives will be out for Mrs. DeBlasio who pocketed over 8 million dollars meant for the treatment & support of the mentally ill in NYC.


Hell's Kitchen is ridiculously choked with bums currently, they all juice the yuppies, fags, and tourists that walk through there (mostly the tourists)


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 8, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> Hell's Kitchen is ridiculously choked with bums currently, they all juice the yuppies, fags, and tourists that walk through there (mostly the tourists)


I saw lots of bums but there are lots of bums all over Manhattan. Too many construction workers around for it  to be an issue in that area though.


----------



## SigSauer (Aug 8, 2019)

Like George Carlin said: GOLF COURSES.


----------



## Damn Near (Aug 8, 2019)

Feline Supremacist said:


> I saw lots of bums but there are lots of bums all over Manhattan. Too many construction workers around for it  to be an issue in that area though.


You should check out that McDonald's on 8th and 34th that's around the corner from a methadone clinic if you wanna see some real off the wall bummage


----------



## Providence (Aug 8, 2019)

Homelessness and the surrounding chaos and community become a choice for people who have sustained certain types of damage.  Antisocial men who struggle with drugs and/or alcohol cannot sustain a home, and many wouldn't wish to. In major cities there is squatting for those who can't follow the very basic rules of shelters and halfway houses. In the south sleeping rough is very common. They stay in groups for safety (then rob each other,  bring in dangerous outsiders,  and generally engage in every imaginable self sabotage).  

Incentivized sterilization of the mentally ill, less overseas interventionist bullshit, no more PTSD-inducing prison stays for non violent individuals, ethically run asylums, easy access to abortion. Basically we prevent the unwanted from existing, and create safety nets for those that do, which would be more affordable if there weren't so fucking many.


----------



## .Woody (Aug 8, 2019)

We bring back bumfighting and make it an olympic sport


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 8, 2019)

I could always use more sex slaves, so that takes care of the women

I'm sure some gay dude can make a similar offer to the men


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 9, 2019)

Give them free housing and a tugboat.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 9, 2019)

many people choose to be homeless beacuse of mental issues or it being alot cheaper then living in some shity apartment.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 9, 2019)

I heard Utah a few years back had quietly set up a program that essentially provides free housing to the homeless, since their officials did some kind of arcane set of calculations that determined they were spending the same amount of money on dealing with the chaos and property damage a hoard of hobos will cause anyway. Given where we are, I presume most people in this thread would spam zingers including the word "gibs" at this proposal, but last i heard it seemed to be working. Does anyone know if it crashed and burned later on or if its still happening?

The trouble with roundng these people up and getting them to do useful work is that, obviously, a bunch of them are fucking crazy. A lot of them are also just extremely shy and introverted people. I'm talking the ones that pick out of trash cans and tense up if you say anything to them. Truthfully I'd rather toss a couple of bucks at those people than the panhandlers, who are fucking morally bankrupt opportunists straight to the bone. I have sympathy for the basket cases since, well, its somewhere we could all end up if things take a turn for the worst, especially in an era where the average person's mental health seems to be putrifying for no identifiable reason.

Once they reach that state though, they're effectively not human anymore. They live day to day on instinct and I'd be surprised if anyone of them can even form coherent sentences at that point. I've entertained a lot of ideas in my head about what to do with them, like say electronically tagging them or something, but that kind of thing would feed into their paranoia and make them more erratic. Same with rounding them up, etc. People tolerate Lenny the Neighborhood Bum and hand him a few bucks every now and then because, well, at least he's not breaking into the local drug store or people's homes to get another handle of vodka. At the same time, professional panhandlers are bad for everyone since they get the lion's share of the take, they're annoying, they guilt trip people, and they're taking the easy way out of life. They also make life harder for the real bums who can't tie their shoes without help.

I try to encourage the more coherent ones. One dude would wander up, tell a bunch of raunchy jokes and _then_ ask for money. He'd also plug nights he was going to be at a local comedy club. Shameless, but creative, I'd give him a few bucks for the effort. Of course he was the only one doing that; if there'd have been more of these street comedians my patience would have probably vanished quickly with them.

Just liquidating these people also opens up a lot of ugly possibilities though. You try to avoid cutting the fuckups loose in society because everyone wants that safety net to be there if they hit rock bottom.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 9, 2019)

take half of them and feed them to the other half


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 9, 2019)

Some prefer living in street due to less hassle. Why struggle to make ends meet and be always afraid of rock bottom when it easier to live there?


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 10, 2019)

I don't understand why we have a policy of demolishing shantys. They aren't glamorous but letting people setup shitty shanty villages would probably solve homelessness. Would it solve poverty and crime? No, but it would probably contain it to one area and allow social workers easier access to provide help.

Or just fund the housing. Western countries would benefit from a few soviet style housing blocks that require only a days work to live in.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 10, 2019)

Make housing a human right! Make the government give every single person a house for free! Unless they have a job, then they should have to pay 2x the normal rate for houses.


----------



## CWJones (Aug 10, 2019)

We have enough empty housing owned by millionaires for these people to live in several times over. Obviously this would violate basic property rights, but it's the cheapest solution.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 11, 2019)

> What's the best way to stop homelessness?



Religion. Not necessarily for the homeless themselves, but for the working backbone par of the population, so they want to outdo each other in charity.

The only way to house those incapable of supporting themselves is to support them.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 14, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Make housing a human right! Make the government give every single person a house for free! Unless they have a job, then they should have to pay 2x the normal rate for houses.



South Africa tried this with grievous results.


----------



## millais (Aug 14, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> South Africa tried this with grievous results.


They are trying to give everyone a plot of agricultural land, not housing. Despite the fact that government polling suggests that something like 98% of people who would be getting redistributed land would rather take a lump sum payment for the cash value of the land instead of the land itself, since it turns out it is remarkably hard work to turn an empty plot of land into a self-sustaining farm. Especially with how little rainfall many of the arid regions in the country get, sometimes it requires a huge amount of grazing land to sustain even a single head of livestock.

I think the homeless situation could be improved by shipping them out to designated quarantine zones like the West Coast cities where the climate is temperate and they will be able to survive all year round without fear of freezing temperature or heat stroke. Plus the social services infrastructure in those areas is probably better funded in order to deal with the public health and welfare aspect of the problem.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Aug 14, 2019)

make it illegal to be homeless


----------



## Caesare (Aug 14, 2019)

roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 said:


> Give addicts a job, instead of forcing them to get clean turn them into what's called "functioning addict" aka they're addicted to drugs but are able to hold down a job.



Nobody forces addicts to get clean, they do it on there own because there really is no such thing as a functional addict and if they want to actually have a meaningful life and keep some money in their pockets, they gotta stop getting loaded.

I'm not talking about the businessman who gets together with his friends on the weekend and drinks whiskey while snorting cocaine, or the construction worker who likes to smoke a little rock once in awhile. I wouldn't call these people hopeless addicts.

Sure, they have a problem but their issue isn't something that is completely unmanageable and will take up the majority of their time.

Being an addict is a fulltime job, that's why it's not possible to be a functional human being while being controlled by addiction. If they want to have a life they have to stop chasing the drugs.

This doesn't necessarily mean they have to suffer for a week with dope sickness, they can get into a detox that will get them off the drugs while keeping them somewhat comfortable. Or they can see a doctor that specializes in addiction treatment and get prescribed something that will somewhat satisfy those cravings. Or they can get into a methadone clinic so they wont have to go without and get sick, thus allowing them to work and function normally.

Point is, there are options that dont require these people to go cold turkey and be sick like you were initially saying.

If you are American it is easier than ever to get treatment even if you live in a state where Medicaid isnt accepted for subutex/suboxone therapy or methadone maintenance therapy. President Trump allocated federal funding that will pay 100% of these treatments, allowing the addict to immediately take charge of their lives and go back to work. It just takes a little bit of effort and willpower.

They can continue to shoot dope and live like a crazy person, spending every penny they make on drugs, or they can improve their situation and get a legal medication for free that will allow them to function, while also making heroin use less enjoyable thus less of a temptation.


----------



## General Disarray (Aug 14, 2019)

I recently wrote an email to the organization that put up an apartment building (24 units) with 24-hour staffing for chronically alcoholic homeless folks. They rah-rah'ed about the construction and opening then, like all good journalism nowadays, there hasn't been any word about the "success" of the endeavor.  
I got a bunch of fluff and directed to a website in response. 
The people they profiled that were so excited about their new digs were a young man with face piercings (*ahem* "cranial accessories") and tattoos and an older, frumpy woman in a scooter. I want to know SPECIFICALLY where they work now and how long they've been clean. 
Gotta fucking file FOIA requests nowadays just to get simple answers to simple questions.


----------



## Ogg66 (Aug 14, 2019)

Well first you have to look at the points that cause homelessness, one is the ridiculously high price of housing here in the UK my dads house that cost him 3 times his wage over 40 years ago currently is worth 11 times the same salary today.  Then where are the causes of higher demand, one is billionaires from other countries buying multiple houses and not living in them just there as a way of storing wealth. Immigration also adds to demand when low end housing is not being created with demand and also divorce/single mothers have created the need for two places for parents to live where there once was one. 

Something like 90% of homeless (street) are men, in the UK a man will go to get help and be told basically to fuck off they are so low down the points table they have no hope unless they are disabled. Note between 10-20% of these homeless are ex forces not lazy bums, like suicide one of the large stress points of men becoming homeless is family break down. How easy would it be to create housing at the point of people becoming homeless after all you need small studio or bedsit type units that would be relatively cheep to build. The other thing that could be done is instead of giving people with un used homes a massive discount on the property tax would be to tax them higher as they do have a negative effect on the locality. 

As for those that are addicts etc I do not think much could be done for them unless they decide to help themselves.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Aug 14, 2019)

Flammenwerfers


----------



## cawk mcnibbler69^% (Aug 26, 2019)

End housing programs for all citizens and rip everybody away from their homes. Replace the individual's house with a public facility for the greater good of all people. Require everybody to be on their feet the majority of the time and if they want vidya or Facebook then they gotta get a laptop. Make everybody sleep in organized bed houses, make everyone bathe in organized bath houses. Issue tents to those that demand privacy, but let privacy be a privilege and a luxury for those tender moments you really don't want to share with the world, not a given right. Give the death penalty for theft and when law enforcement can't be there force everyone to fend for themselves. Equal treatment for all under a dystopian setting described in literature like 1984 and Brave New World.


----------



## Otterly (Aug 27, 2019)

Carrot and stick. 
Good early years intervention to help families before their kids grow into problem adults. We are always being told that x dollars spent at this point saves multiples down the line

Mental health care - closing long term places  in favour of ‘care in the community’ was a disaster. This is the biggest item I think 

Drug and alcohol services that are well funded and link into housing, education etc. 

Social housing of some kind

And better town codes - sanctuary cities just amplify the problem. 

You’ll never totally solve the problem but you can reduce it a lot and certainly get families and those who have just fallen on hard times off the streets.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 28, 2019)

I find the outrage from the Left about homelessness to be amusing, when one considers their outrage about enforcing immigration law.

There is a direct correlation between illegal immigration and homelessness.  California is a "sanctuary state".   A full _six percent_ of the population in California are undocumented (i.e. illegal).  That equals 2.6 million illegal immigrants in California, which is almost _double_ the entire population of San Diego.

Those illegals have to live somewhere.  Most of them take apartments of the lower end of the rent scale.  There are 2.6 million working class Americans being displaced by these illegals, either by not being able to afford the rent of the remaining apartments in the cities and being forced to live in the desert, or by staying in the cities and paying _3/4 of their meager take-home pay_ on rent (not exaggerating; I used to do that myself) .  Some have opted to live in their cars, vans, or RV's, all of which is illegal too.  If all the illegal immigrants vanished tomorrow, California's severe housing crisis would also vanish in a puff of smoke.  Homelessness would be cut in half or more; only the seriously drug-addled and mentally ill would remain on the streets. 

Memo to the Left: you can't have both open borders and housing for all.  You can have one or the other: housing for all and strict border enforcement, or you can have open borders and people living in gutters.  It amazes me that people get so fixated on issues and work up such bile over them, and yet they fail to see very obvious connections between them.


----------



## BigTimeSamurai (Sep 1, 2019)

So I am just going to go ahead and powerlevel a bit here



Spoiler: powerlevel



I will spare you the nitty gritty but when I was  sixteen my family all but imploded and I ended up living in the woods with a bunch of gay squirrels and shit because I did not having a single person I could rely on at the time. Anyways, the first thing I try to do is go crying to big daddy gubbermint to get myself some gibs, but since I do not have any paperwork or ID they basically just told me to GTFO. So the next thing I try to do is find some work, it was a pretty small town so I figured I would just go into the little corner shops and takeaways and see if I could make myself useful doing whatever needed doing, but the same shit happened. Since I did not have any papers I was just a liability to them. Well that's just fucking great, I was basically in a situation where I had no recourse, where I had nobody to turn, no money available, no way of making money, no way of replacing or getting ID because that requires money and so was ostensibly cucked by bureaucracy it seems. I only managed to get out of all that because some kind Polish woman took pity on me and  got me a gig cleaning pots and pans at her husband's restaurant, and once I had been given that opportunity I was able to escape the woods and rejoin civilisation and now I am even in college learning to code 


My point being that I feel those of you expecting the government to offer any reasonable solutions are being more than a little . In my opinion at least, it is up to local communities to look out for their own vulnerable people and fuck ups to prevent the issues in the first place. Most homeless people I knew were just victims of circumstance, I managed to get one of the bums I knew back on his feat just by giving him a place to stay for a few weeks, a few clean clothes and a few tips on how not to be exceptional in a job interview and that was enough for him to correct course. If we had a culture which was just a little less vain and narcissistic where people actually just looked out for one another then the problem would mostly solve itself I reckon, but local communities of concerned citizens are a dead meme at this point so yeah have fun with your drugged up speds I guess.


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 1, 2019)

BigTimeSamurai said:


> Spoiler: powerlevel
> 
> 
> 
> a bunch of gay squirrels



How did you know the squirrels were gay?


----------



## BigTimeSamurai (Sep 1, 2019)

They were literally gobbling down nuts 24/7. It didn't leave much room for doubt.


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 1, 2019)

Fair


----------



## HoneyBadgersOfOats (Sep 7, 2019)

Least in America I don't think they got it that bad, least where I am at they even got little centers for them here but obviously that isn't true for the whole country. If a homeless man can still be a fatass after a year he certainly isn't starving. The main factors of homelessness can be cost of living, addiction, can't budget for shit, and lack of opportunities. There is no easy fix and sometimes you just got to accept that some people put themselves in these situations it's hard to say how many actually end up there because they can't get their shit together but most I've personally come across are terrible with money, have a life ruining addiction and a lot of the times both of those problems.

One problem can lead to other problems popping up in someone's life. If they are addicted desperation for a fix will lead them to do all sorts of things, like avoid paying the water bill to have more drug money, be to fucked up to get up for work resulting in them getting fired, etc. I personally don't feel sorry for the addicts, those dumbasses put themselves in those situations and don't have a strong enough will to say no to peer pressure.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 7, 2019)

Ogg66 said:


> Well first you have to look at the points that cause homelessness, one is the ridiculously high price of housing here in the UK my dads house that cost him 3 times his wage over 40 years ago currently is worth 11 times the same salary today.  Then where are the causes of higher demand, one is billionaires from other countries buying multiple houses and not living in them just there as a way of storing wealth. Immigration also adds to demand when low end housing is not being created with demand and also divorce/single mothers have created the need for two places for parents to live where there once was one.
> 
> Something like 90% of homeless (street) are men, in the UK a man will go to get help and be told basically to fuck off they are so low down the points table they have no hope unless they are disabled. Note between 10-20% of these homeless are ex forces not lazy bums, like suicide one of the large stress points of men becoming homeless is family break down. How easy would it be to create housing at the point of people becoming homeless after all you need small studio or bedsit type units that would be relatively cheep to build. The other thing that could be done is instead of giving people with un used homes a massive discount on the property tax would be to tax them higher as they do have a negative effect on the locality.
> 
> As for those that are addicts etc I do not think much could be done for them unless they decide to help themselves.



Nah, "muh housing" is a bullshit excuse. Virtually every study ever done on the homeless has confirmed upwards of 90% of them are addicts or psychotics.


----------



## QI 541 (Sep 7, 2019)

It's pretty easy, just get the corporate government to stop fucking up the economy.


----------



## Buer (Sep 9, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> I find the outrage from the Left about homelessness to be amusing, when one considers their outrage about enforcing immigration law.
> 
> There is a direct correlation between illegal immigration and homelessness.  California is a "sanctuary state".   A full _six percent_ of the population in California are undocumented (i.e. illegal).  That equals 2.6 million illegal immigrants in California, which is almost _double_ the entire population of San Diego.
> 
> ...



They mainly only care about illegal immigrants. They aren't thinking about the homeless. They're an afterthought. And since they defanged their police it's turning into a shithole. Hell more people have prob gotten their car broken into in San Fransisco than in my neighborhood and I should tell you I def live in the ghetto(not by choice) and that's because the dumb state lessened the crime for breaking into cars to a misdemeanor ticket with no jail time. And yet they prob never thought that the people that want to protect illegal immigrants would do the same for other criminals.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Sep 14, 2019)

1) Free housing until they get on their feet. 

2) Asylums for those too far gone.

3) Social workers and intense programs for addicts to get right.

4) Long term cheap housing for the working poor, especially families.

The problem is the NIMBY problem. Wealthy progtards want NONE of this shit remotely near them. They detest the poor and mentally Ill. All they do is talk and bullshit about how much they care. They don't. If progressives did, homelessness would be over. But they don't want this in any sort of half-way decent neighborhood.

Republicans are at least honest with their hostility. Democrats pretend and lie.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 23, 2019)

Stop letting so many fucking immigrants in, illegal and legal. As someone else said, they snap up all the affordable housing which is not a lot as it is. 
And open asylums again for the crazies and drug addicted.


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Sep 25, 2019)

Homelessness is a complicated issue because it’s more of symptom while managing cause it’s own problems. I think most important would be to get people with different types of homelessness to right type of services. There is a world of difference what helps an unlucky family loosing a reasonable priced apartment, troubled young who ran away from home, a lazy wierdo, mentally unstable abuse victim and an addicted druggie. Plus then there all those with multi layer issues. Some just need access cheap housing, others housing, social services and maybe some therapy, and then there are cases where full intervention is only way to help. Point being that effective service surveying is crucial for getting most of the money dedicated towards homelessness.

Also as harsh as this sounds, I think some type of homelessness should be criminal. If how the homeless chooses to live is causing danger or unreasonable hindrance to others, they should be arrested and possibly prosecuted for it. I mean stuff like sleeping regularly places that blocks traffic, camping that prevents maintenance or pooping in the streets. I don’t think it should hugely weighty crime but still something that could get a homeless in trouble and especially rebeat offenders behaind bars. Some people just have to be forced into taking care of themselves and not be complete liability to everyone. I think the homeless should be sentenced into more lover security prisons maybe even specially for homeless, forced to go trough treatments for possible addictions and evaluations for permanent housing. Hell if it’s the best interest of the homeless, they might allowed to stay in that prison rest of their life. I would not make this part mandatory for eather side but some people are unable to take care of themselves and prefer that type of structure in their life. There are actual criminals that have done crimes just get back to prison so allowing an older chronic homeless bum that live can be true kindness.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 2, 2019)

I say we open up insane asylums again.

Their closure is what caused us being overrun with the homeless in the first place.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 2, 2019)

millais said:


> They are trying to give everyone a plot of agricultural land, not housing. Despite the fact that government polling suggests that something like 98% of people who would be getting redistributed land would rather take a lump sum payment for the cash value of the land instead of the land itself, since it turns out it is remarkably hard work to turn an empty plot of land into a self-sustaining farm. Especially with how little rainfall many of the arid regions in the country get, sometimes it requires a huge amount of grazing land to sustain even a single head of livestock.
> 
> I think the homeless situation could be improved by shipping them out to designated quarantine zones like the West Coast cities where the climate is temperate and they will be able to survive all year round without fear of freezing temperature or heat stroke. Plus the social services infrastructure in those areas is probably better funded in order to deal with the public health and welfare aspect of the problem.



The 1996 Constitution of South Africa guaranteed the right to "adequate housing". This lead to the government mass producing shit housing and destroying the housing market.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jul 12, 2020)

Ogg66 said:


> Well first you have to look at the points that cause homelessness, one is the ridiculously high price of housing here in the UK my dads house that cost him 3 times his wage over 40 years ago currently is worth 11 times the same salary today.  Then where are the causes of higher demand, one is billionaires from other countries buying multiple houses and not living in them just there as a way of storing wealth. Immigration also adds to demand when low end housing is not being created with demand and also divorce/single mothers have created the need for two places for parents to live where there once was one.
> 
> Something like 90% of homeless (street) are men, in the UK a man will go to get help and be told basically to fuck off they are so low down the points table they have no hope unless they are disabled. Note between 10-20% of these homeless are ex forces not lazy bums, like suicide one of the large stress points of men becoming homeless is family break down. How easy would it be to create housing at the point of people becoming homeless after all you need small studio or bedsit type units that would be relatively cheep to build. The other thing that could be done is instead of giving people with un used homes a massive discount on the property tax would be to tax them higher as they do have a negative effect on the locality.
> 
> As for those that are addicts etc I do not think much could be done for them unless they decide to help themselves.



Thatcher's legacy. Bitch slapping poor men in the UK.


----------



## WonderWino (Jul 13, 2020)

The direct approach would work well I suspect. Not that I have any idea how you'd arrange it from a logistical standpoint but lets assume someone could come up with a way, the solution is very simple. You round up every homeless person in the country and bus them in massively large groups into every major democrat and well off area in the country and deliberately set them up to descend on said areas like locusts. Let them shit in the streets, sell crack, cause as many problems and disruptions as possible, in as many rich areas as possible and the more the locals complain the more homeless you bus into the area. Don't stop doing it until said locals themselves start demanding something be done to deal with the homeless problem as a whole and until adequate housing and support are implemented. 

Let them make life hell for all the well off people in the country and a solution will be found remarkably quickly


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jul 13, 2020)

WonderWino said:


> You round up every homeless person in the country and bus them in massively large groups into every major democrat and well off area in the country and deliberately set them up to descend on said areas like locusts. Let them shit in the streets, sell crack, cause as many problems and disruptions as possible, in as many rich areas as possible and the more the locals complain the more homeless you bus into the area.


We already tried this, it's called "San Francisco".


----------



## FrailQueen (Jul 14, 2020)

More efficient rehabs or more programs that teach life skills. I used to be homeless 2 years ago, I went to the social security office to be placed into housing. I met some other people struggling with homelessness, who bounce from shelter to shelter because they don't like "the rules" (be back by 10 pm, no drinking, no drugs). I did fine with getting back on my feet in a shelter, but for people who have an addiction or whatever other issue, they're not going to find it as easy. There should be some sort of rehab program that help those struggling become self-sufficient (money management, cooking, cleaning, etc) on top of just overcoming addiction.
Because you can give some people a roof over their head, but then they won't have a fuckin clue as to what they're doing.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 4, 2021)

In Canada there really is no more government funded housing. That disappeared decades ago. Rent is off the charts almost everywhere so most working class people rent rooms. The poorest are literally in tents on the street. Not just joe-schizo-druggie but literally anybody who either lost their job and didn't get unemployment or is too poor to rub two pennies together. This has all lead to homelessness skyrocketing here. 

There was a time, even if you lived in Toronto or something many people didn't even know what poverty looked like. It was not visible like it is now. You'd have to go to ''the states'' to see that type of shit. People back then used to say ''I don't knooow abooat you but I'm suure glad we dewnt have poverty like they do down in the states or people livin' oat on the street eh?''. (Canadian accent). 

Government here now is so fucking evil they put Grandma on the street. It really doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 7, 2021)

Build pod towers, hire security, and put it on the edge of town. That's the easy, cheap way out, certainly not the best.

Currently though, this whole "doing nothing for homeless Americans but helping fucking illegal immigrants" shit is definitely not good. Not a single, solitary cent should go to illegals before even our lowest citizens. Redirect the resources toward homelessness.


----------



## Bonesjones (Oct 8, 2021)

You can't do anything about it, once you house them they just do the same shit they'd always do except be even more bold and reckless since they've got a safety net.


----------

